# Visa information required



## Bouncer (Jan 11, 2012)

Good day everyone. 

I have a friend from South Africa wanting to come over in April to visit however we would like to go to Musandam for 2 days. As the visit visa's are only single entry he will not be allowed back into the UAE. 

Would a multiple entry visa allow him to enter back into the UAE or would he pick up hassles on the Omani side when trying to enter without a UAE residence visa?

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't see why you think he may have a problem with the Omani immigration on the way back if he has a multiple entry visa?


----------

